# Copper conduit



## BBQ

I will bet that is plumbing pipe and not electrical tubing


----------



## HARRY304E

Jono89 said:


> Anybody ever come across this stuff? Or know how long ago it was used? The panel has been changed recently but it's still original pipe work
> 
> View attachment 12352


That looks like Mineral-insulated copper-clad cable...

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mineral-insulated_copper-clad_cable


----------



## Jono89

Don't think so, the whole building used it, along with a few others 









This is a separate panel in a separate building. Same pipe.


----------



## Jono89

Nope, it's not MI either.


----------



## cowboyznindianz

Jono89 said:


> Anybody ever come across this stuff? Or know how long ago it was used? The panel has been changed recently but it's still original pipe work
> 
> View attachment 12352


 
article 344........344.10(A) Red brass conduit is listed as rigid conduit, could it be red brass?:001_huh:


----------



## Podagrower

OP is from Canada, and that green in the second photo sure makes it look like copper.


----------



## ptcrtn

I think brass will turn green too and red brass has copper in it


----------



## wcord

EVERDUR ELECTRICAL CONDUIT (American Brass) was an alloy of copper and silicon
Wonder if that is what you see used?
Also, is not copper plumbing pipe outside diameter different than EMT? Those look like raintight connectors and couplings. 
So they shouldn't work on regular plumbing pipe.


----------



## cowboyznindianz

BBQ said:


> I will bet that is plumbing pipe and not electrical tubing


 
Could be...Are'nt those compresssion connectors?


----------



## guy2073

I was working in a local hospital that had a room to test radiation during WWII. I don't know why, but all the electrical conduit was made out of copper.


----------



## Shockdoc

I would love to scrap this building......This place must have some solid grounding at all the points.


----------



## Grounded-B

guy2073 said:


> I was working in a local hospital that had a room to test radiation during WWII. I don't know why, but all the electrical conduit was made out of copper.


What kind of radiation? Maybe "Electro-Magnetic Radiation"?

Then I could see the reason for the copper conduit : non-ferrous.

Atomic radiation? I don't see what difference it would make.

Today, for work in MRI rooms - everything is non-ferrous: Smurf tube, aluminum MC cable with redundant grounds and NM sealtite.


----------



## goose134

Never seen copper (or red brass) conduit for that matter. I've bent up some 3/4" copper tubing for a buddy's project. That was dicey. Was always afraid I'd kink the next segment. Can't imagine what it's like with 2"


----------



## RIVETER

Jono89 said:


> Anybody ever come across this stuff? Or know how long ago it was used? The panel has been changed recently but it's still original pipe work
> 
> View attachment 12352


I have run copper for swimming pools. It was spec'd.


----------



## nolabama

bet a nickel thats brass - cool looking what ever it is 
X2 on scrapping the place
you should put in one of those fancy brass marine rated outlet boxes on the bottom of the panel for looks lol (prolly a few hundred or more):no:


----------

